# "High End" just completed



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

, Just wanted to show you a project for us that we consider "High End". 6 guys painted all windows with three coats, all trim with three coats. Total job took 31/2 weeks. There is a pool house in the back for the guys daughter to hang out in. Inside was finished by us in the begining of the year. Now it is for sale if anyone is interested- $9.75m. BTW it has 6 garage doors that we stained~ $200 bucks a piece~:no:just a joke Pin.


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

did you use a lift for those dormers? Nice job! MP


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats what I'm talkin about! :thumbsup:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

no lift. The roof is slate. We used a 40 up to the roof and used seat cusions to stay on the roof. Doormers have three colors...what a PITA they were. The house has 24 dormers on it.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Nice job Premier, whear did the lead come from??? 


thanks
dave mac


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

It is from a client that I work for. He owns 500 rental units in Hoboken NJ. Buildings and all. Average rent in Hoboken is about $3000 a month for a small two bedroom. When tenants move out, we move in and do all needed repairs and paint. This is his "weekend home". He is only 38 yrs. old and does not like going "all the way" out of the city on the weekends, so now he is selling it. The lead first came when we were painting a neighbors house next to his house being built. It took 3 years to complete the building. Great lead and great guy to work for.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great, :thumbsup:


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, my mouth just hit the floor. It looks great. I am calling now to place an offer. LOL


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> Great lead and great guy to work for.


I've found that most wealthy people are great to work for. They know what they want, they'll pay for it, and they want minimal/ no hassle. Do that for them, and they are happy.

Good job, and thanks for sharing the photo.

Brian Phillips


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> He is only 38 yrs. .


We found someone that makes more money than Homey. We now have a new ringleader.:clap:


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

I stain for $15 paint is $200


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Sweet Job Premier :thumbsup:


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

My house is 3 times that size and i just had it painted with 4 coats:thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

*My High End Project*


















Ok, so it's not 9 mil, it's only 3 - But I just finished it 2 weeks ago and I thought it was pretty high end too. 2 Coats Timeless on everything. Sikkens DEK Finish on front and rear decks. I painted the garage doors while I was at it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

:stupid:
Hey Pin 
Why do you feel the need to show your stuff in someone else thread about your work? Start your own, It just seems your trying to top the other guy, which just makes you look bad. Why would we care about your "high end job" every one does their high end work. I don't think it cool to post pics of your work in someones else thread that is about what they did.


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry. I didn;t mean to offend anyone but my name was pictured in the original thread so I threw a picture up. Not trying to show off at all. This house isn't half the size of the original post and 1/3 the price.


----------



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

what was the bid for the outside a t and m


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

paintslinger said:


> what was the bid for the outside a t and m


Over $20k
Lets not forget the garage doors, they were an additional 2 beans a piece


----------



## Thomas Painting (Aug 11, 2008)

Is three coats really necessary?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, it was a primer and two finish coats. Sorry I wasn't clearer. Three coats total were needed


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

You almost have to have a site supervisor for that job alone.
Very nice.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Hey Premier, how many years of a warranty, comes with a primer and two coats???


thanks
dave mac


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We have two levels of warranties- 1 is three years with one coat of SW Super Paint- over existing paint (as a re-paint). The Second is 6 years with the full prime and one coat of Duration or Aura. The job was new work so it needed a full prime and two coats of duration. Movable surfaces such as doors and windows are one year no matter what. Decks are one year as well. This house will fall into the 6 year warranty....for as long as they own the home....which is for sale.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Premier thanks for taking the time to answere, I appreciate it. I like that part of of movable surfaces, never herd that before but I like it.


thanks
dave mac


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> This house will fall into the 6 year warranty....for as long as they own the home....which is for sale.


I like that. :laughing:


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> Over $20k


I would hope so? If you have 6 painters at 3 1/2 weeks 840 hrs with workers comp and taxes included say $20 per hr =$16,800 labor + materials.


----------

